# Painting a Cinder block wall?



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

I need to paint a cinder block wall that is new. Can I coat it with one of the Loxon products from S.W. to avoid from having to wait 30 days for the alkalinity (Spelling) to go down, and push forward with finsihing the wall. Thanks for any responses.

Gary


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Gary, i think loxon is the product. Id still delay as much as possible to be on the safe side.


----------



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks plazaman for the info. After further research it looks like Loxon conditioner is the product. 

Gary


----------



## donnag16 (Jan 17, 2008)

:clap:I have found that HC concrete stain holds up better on block than paint and it can go on directly without a primer.


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

Dow Allguard coating for split faced block, and smooth is what i've found is the best, but not cheap. 

spray and backroll. takes 2-2.5 coats depending on how you prime it.

Tin Cup


----------

